# Vermillion



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

Got about 1 and a half hour drive and was wondering if:
Anyone know if any fish have been caught yet there? 
how does the river look?
is http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv/?site_no=04199500 showing right? thought there would be alittle more water flow with it been rainin on and off the last few days.

Thanks!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Not enough being caught to justify an 1-1/2 drive just yet.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

flow chart is right, we've been so dry rain is just soaking up into the ground, plus we haven't had massive a rain storm yet.. been more steady lighter rains. Hopefully we get pounded with rain tonight, and get good rain next Monday, Tues, Weds


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

Appreciate the Info, Itching to get out!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

If you're that far away, absolutely don't waste your time. I've fished the V about twice a week for the last month. Mostly on foot, but a couple times in my yak. This time of year I usually catch a ton of smallmouth and that's my target right now, not really steelhead. For whatever reason, the smallmouth haven't been in the river this year, I've caught very few. Haven't caught or seen any steel in this timeframe. Unfortunately for you, if you want to find decent numbers of steelhead this time of year, you need to keep driving down the road at least another hour to the east. Check in again on the V in another month, maybe even two.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

That's not what I wanted hear, I'm going to be in the area Friday and was going to give it a try, I haven't been on the river in over a year is it worth taking a walk to check out the changes from the past years blowouts, the "V" always seems to change from year to year.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I chalk it up to being a professional but this is from a few hours ago on the V. 

Completely joking by the way, first cast and was very fortunate to have a taker. I left shortly after and fished maybe 45 minutes after the luck I had today


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Chris_H said:


> I chalk it up to being a professional but this is from a few hours ago on the V.
> 
> Completely joking by the way, first cast and was very fortunate to have a taker. I left shortly after and fished maybe 45 minutes after the luck I had today



Wow that's crazy that fish has been in the river for awhile and that's a far hike to the v from their summertime spots in the lake.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It might be a coho. Hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

pretty sure it was a steelhead from everything I've read. Had spots near the tail just can't see in that picture


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Its a steelhead, just been in the river for a while.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

There ya go, proving me wrong. Nice job Chris H.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Were you floating or casting hardware?


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Floating this. The drift was beyond slow though, barely moving actually.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Chris_H said:


> pretty sure it was a steelhead from everything I've read. Had spots near the tail just can't see in that picture


Spots on the whole tail or just on the top?


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't lie to the people chris. I've seem him on the v before. This guy uses the biggest trebbles in production and foam. 50lb braid and a catfish pole.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I do have a really nice surf rod I'd like to step upto, might give that a try tomorrow


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been twice and caught 1 each time nothing special but casting hardware for me


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

So with the river going up alittle did anyone try it out? did we get alittle more fish in the river?


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I went out by mill hollow tonight, I did not see anyone else fishing. I walked only about a mile of the river and I did not see anything. Although the pools were dirty the skinny water was relatively clear.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I was out Friday, not much happening for me or the other three anglers I talked to. Going to try tomorrow if weather permits


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

Well let me know how you did!


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

There are fish being caught but not in large numbers from the three others I talked to. The flow is back to barely moving after the little that was there Friday.


----------



## praterboy5288 (Oct 27, 2014)

Went to millhollow-bacon woods yesterday. Fished about 2 miles and no luck. There are some decent pools, but not as much moving water as there was a week ago. I floated sacs 2 miles out, and casted hardware on the way back. Not much going on at all. Saw about 10 other anglers, none of them had much going on either. I have been going out there every weekend for the past month and nothing. Im going to try back mid to late November. Some rain would do the river good.


----------



## praterboy5288 (Oct 27, 2014)

If any of you see a spike in population, please share! I, too live 1.5 hours away.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

The Vermillion is a better spring than fall fishery. Rule of thumb - earlier in the year, head further east.


----------

